# Hegner dust extraction



## Claymore (3 Feb 2015)

Hi,
I have just been looking on the Hegner website and noticed in the parts section some "dust extraction kits" for their machines have any of you got these on your saws? hard to see how they work from tiny pictures but my Axminster (hegner clone) looks very similar and wondered if i could fit a Hegner one to my Axminster? (if they work) .
On my Axminster Trade Series AWFS18 Scroll Saw it has the red plastic doodah that seems to do sod all.... what are you supposed to do with it? I have plugged my shop vac into it but was pretty useless at shifting dust.
I guess like most "Dust Extraction ports" fitted to machines they are useless and best results are achieved by making your own setup? love to hear if the more expensive saws are better at removing dust and if a similar mod could help the AWFS18.
Cheers
Brian
ps not complaining about the saw just curious and wondered how the designers come up with bits of useless plastic :roll:


----------



## Claymore (3 Feb 2015)

just found this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBk9M1u4wOo


----------



## redalpha3 (4 Feb 2015)

Interesting post.  
My Excalbur has a worse than useless dust collection system. It seems to do nothing at all! My Diamond uses a collection bin below the table (which collects dust) but is primitive. My first saw, a Hegner had a similar system to the modern machines but seemed less than effective. All three machines (expensive end of the market) could be said to have a dust extraction system (from a "sales features"point of view) but I'd say that the most effective method was the home-made one which involved creative plumbing skills and copious amounts of duct tape. At the very least, effective dust extraction is an add-on, and a noisy one at that.


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Feb 2015)

I feel all scroll saws suffer from the same problem. When I first got my Hegner I tried using the dust port and although it did suck up some of the dust it was very minimal. Like many others I have made my own system with plumbing pipe work and like th guy in the video I tried several different ways before I was happy with it. The guy in the video however has the blower hose connected to the pipework so that it sucks instead of blowing, this is never going to work as all the suction is concentrated to the larger bore pipe work sucking from under the saw table. 

If you only use the existing blower hose to remove dust to suck in instead of blowing you stand a good chance of burning out the vacuum cleaner as it is being overworked sucking up dust from a much smaller diameter hose. No problem though using more or less the same diameter pipe throughout what ever system is adopted.


----------



## gilljc (4 Feb 2015)

Pretty much agree, the scroll saw manufacturers fall down really badly on dust extraction, home build jobs do the work much better, and the blower nozzle is only good for just that, blowing dust away from the cutting line. I have mine set up so that the dust is blown away from the cutting line and off in the direction of my plumbing pipes


----------



## beech1948 (4 Feb 2015)

So here is my quick and dirty idea.

A CNC machine with a router or spindle attached uses a brush like surround around the router bit. This is often 3 to 4 inches long and about 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick. The bristles provide a means to contain the atmosphere and also enable extraction with air allowed to enter.

With a scroll saw though you need to be able to see where you are cutting so the bristles around the blade would need a window at the front but the sides to be protected by the bristles.

Should work and enable quite a strong extraction breeze. Any one want to try it. See here and imageine the roof made from transparent polycarbonate/acrylic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_B9l6hN_0M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjCiQub-eQg


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Feb 2015)

Totally impractical and would not work with a scroll saw.


----------



## beech1948 (4 Feb 2015)

Chippy,

Why not.????????? precisely


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Feb 2015)

There are sevral reasons why it would not work. Firstly it would be impractical as on some of the things people make on here there is very little room between the top arm of the scroll saw and the workpiece being cut. Another reason is that looking through a piece of perspex at what is being cut is totally alien to scroll saw work. Another reason is that it would not work, if indeed it could be fitted, is that it would not be as efficient as the systems now in use, myself included, by many of the members on the forum. For a long time many have adopted the system I now use and find it 100% effective.


----------



## martinka (4 Feb 2015)

I can think of a number of reasons it wouldn't work, mostly to do with it being in the way. It can't go below the top arm as you need to be able to get your hands around the blade, change the blade and lift the wood for piercing work. It can't go above the arm as it would be too far from the table to be effective. And how do you envisage it being held in place? From the ceiling? Cantilever arm from the back or side of the saw? Sky hook?


----------



## finneyb (5 Feb 2015)

Swordfish scrollsaw was mentioned on this forum a short while ago - they seem to have the dust extraction issue cracked, with an enclosure underneath the table.
http://www.rjhfinishing.co.uk/uploads/i ... 0Bench.jpg

A few small holes in the table insert would help draw the dust down while still providing support to the piece being cut . 
Enclosure would need to have a good seal. 
Enclosure or part of it would need to be easily removed to change the blade - alternatively for some blade changes ie not broken blades, remove the table insert and fish the bottom clamp out with the blade attached. For broken blades you would need to remove the enclosure.

Brian


----------



## beech1948 (5 Feb 2015)

OK guys wild idea retracted as unworkable.

(But remember all ideas are born drowning, starving for oxygen and deserve the answer of reason rather than a curt dismissal. 

Al


----------



## redalpha3 (5 Feb 2015)

I was impressed by the efficiency of the brush setup in the video showing the router. It would be good to get such a system installed for a fretsaw but I see no way of achieving it. Having come back to scrollsaw work after a very long absence dust seems a bigger problem to me than when I was younger. I'd jump at ANY idea that quietly solved the problem. My ears seem to have grown less tolerant over the years too...oh, and my eyesight, did I mention that? :lol:


----------

